# gaudir-se



## Gringuita Latina

Hola tots!

Please could you tell me if this phrase is ok, particularly use of "gaudir-se" that I'm not sure I've got right?

*Sobretot, no em gaudia gaire de llegir-ho perque no n’he pogut trobar gens de sentit d’aquesta historia – solament ha servit per espantar-me de la vellesa!*
** 
I'm trying to say "above all, I didn't enjoy reading it at all because I wasn't able to find a meaning in the story - it has only served to make me afraid of old age!"
 
Moltes gracies  
G.L


----------



## Mei

Hi,

I would say:   Sobretot, no vaig gaudir-ne en absolut perquè no era capaç de trobar un significat a la història.

Wait for other opinions.

Mei


----------



## Gringuita Latina

Moltes gracies Mei,
But could you explain why it's "gaudir-ne" and not "gaudir-me"?


----------



## Mei

Because you're not enjoying yourself, you are enjoying the story, the "-ne" is the story.  

Mei


----------



## Gringuita Latina

Ha of course! Sorry Mei - bit of a silly question!


----------



## Mei

Gringuita Latina said:


> Ha of course! Sorry Mei - bit of a silly question!



 come on! Don't be so hard on you, we're here to learn! 

See you around!

Mei


----------



## Gringuita Latina

Thank you Mei, that's very true!
In which case I'll just point out it's "don't be so hard on *yourself*"  

Moltes gracies per toda la teva ajuda   and see you around!


----------



## Mei

Gringuita Latina said:


> Thank you Mei, that's very true!
> In which case I'll just point out it's "don't be so hard on *yourself*"
> 
> Moltes gracies per toda la teva ajuda   and see you around!



Ops yes, thanks. 

Mei


----------

